# JC mare bred to AQHA/APHA/PtHA stud. Due April.*udate* it's a boy!



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Three months and she's already got one heck of a baby belly showing!! It doesn't help that she's a twig! She's already twice as wide as usual. Its gonna be fun when she gets In her third trimester!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> My JC mare Nova is bred to Scenic Royal Flush for a 2014 AQHA/APHA/PtHA triple registered baby. My mare is a twig so even so early in her pregnancy she looks super pregnant and she changes so quickly! Im planning on using the baby for In hand, lounge line, and halter classes and then hopefully breaking him (will herefore be called he cause I want a colt!) with help from a training and heading to breed shows.


I've been eyeing that stallion for a while! Congrats!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Gorgeous stallion!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Im in love with his sire but there was no way I could afford his stud fee AND mare care and breeding fees. So when I found out this guy was giving away a free breeding I entered for the fun of it and we ended up getting a half priced breeding on him which I COULD afford so we went for it! Im so excited for this baby!! Im planning on using him all around just like I do his mom but at a higher level.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like the stallion you're using much better than his sire. So! If the job of a stallion is to out produce himself, then his sire did an excellent job!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> Im in love with his sire but there was no way I could afford his stud fee AND mare care and breeding fees. So when I found out this guy was giving away a free breeding I entered for the fun of it and we ended up getting a half priced breeding on him which I COULD afford so we went for it! Im so excited for this baby!! Im planning on using him all around just like I do his mom but at a higher level.


HBF Iron Man is an awesome stallion. I hope you get what you want!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Its HBF Iron Mans show record that really draws me to him. He's a GREAT all arounder (WC HUS and WP in the same year) and Im hoping this baby can travel both ways. (and his color doesn't hurt.....) My mare believe it or not has a VERY nice little western jog. I wish I could put a video up but my ipad is a jerk!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> Its HBF Iron Mans show record that really draws me to him. (and his color doesn't hurt.....)


So you're saying you LIKE the grey? Iron Man? LOL! I'm an ANY color but grey kinda person, that's why I love his son, Flush and not so hot on the sire.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Im a sucker for dapples!!! Plus Im worried about if my foaly has too much white he will not be able to advance for full registry papers. If he were grey despite having paint white marks he wouldn't be discriminated against for having spots in a qh show and could get his advanced papers.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> Im a sucker for dapples!!! Plus Im worried about if my foaly has too much white he will not be able to advance for full registry papers. If he were grey despite having paint white marks he wouldn't be discriminated against for having spots in a qh show and could get his advanced papers.


They did away with the "too much white" rule a few years ago. He'll be fine so long as all the DNA from the Paint side, that is QH, is on file with AQHA. I could register Honey Boo Boo AQHA if I had all the DNA from her ancestors. There are a few that weren't reg'd AQHA during the excessive white rule days and they were also pre-DNA, so I'd have to go searching for bones. Not going to bother. I'll just reg the foals in either the buckskin or palomino registries if they're solid, from either of my mares.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Baby will be AQHA but appendix with too much white cannot be advanced to full registry. So he will always be appendix no matter his show winnings if he has spots. If he is a colt and super nice I would consider keeping him a stud and id prefer to him to be able to advance to full papers if possible but it depends on his spots right now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> Baby will be AQHA but appendix with too much white cannot be advanced to full registry. So he will always be appendix no matter his show winnings if he has spots. If he is a colt and super nice I would consider keeping him a stud and id prefer to him to be able to advance to full papers if possible but it depends on his spots right now.


Weird......You'd think they'd do away with the excessive white altogether not just partially. Silly to turn away any registrations for something like color nowadays.

I used to own a TB stallions, Dancebel, and he threw some of the loudest babies you've ever seen. Never crossed him outside of TB mares though. So, I don't know all the ins and outs of the TB/QH/Appendix thing.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

i wasnt aware of the rule until recently when I did some research to see how painted horses did in QH breed shows. It doesn't matter though! As long as I get a healthy happy foal I will be thrilled! Id just really prefer to be able to advance him! Im hoping to go to at LEAST PtHA world show 2015 with him and probably AQHA world 2015 for in hand/lounge line classes.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You will have a BLAST at PtHA World. That is one super fun show.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I cant wait! Ive been stalking Oh Vair Oh's Lily since she was born because that's exactly what im hoping to do with this foal!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

PtHA world was a blast, but it's super early in the season for babies. 

AQHA doesn't recognize IHT/LL, so if I were you, I would register her for NSBA, where the classes are recognized. Plus, double points. 

If you have a solid, do APHA world. If you don't, it's super tough. Especially since by November everyone is already riding their 18 month olds.... 

I can't wait! Love this stallion. HBF Iron Man is one of my favs. Love the large body type on the stock hunter horses.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> PtHA world was a blast, but it's super early in the season for babies.
> 
> AQHA doesn't recognize IHT/LL, so if I were you, I would register her for NSBA, where the classes are recognized. Plus, double points.
> 
> ...


Best advice.  I would definitely get the baby nominated to NSBA.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

How would I go about that? This is my first performance baby so I'm not sure how too!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> How would I go about that? This is my first performance baby so I'm not sure how too!


The stallion, I believe, would have to be nominated to NSBA. I haven't shown NSBA, but I will be one day. 

Here is the website.
NSBA Stallion Incentive Program


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

So I would have to talk to the stallion owner about getting him approved?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> So I would have to talk to the stallion owner about getting him approved?


You'll have to ask the stallion owner yes. I'm not 100% if he had to be nominated this year, but I know next year yes. I have to re-read all the forms I filled out.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Does he? I was under the impression you only need the stallion in NSBA for your horse to be eligible for NSBA futurities.

You can register any horse for NSBA if you just want to partake in the normal NSBA classes. It's only like $50.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh! That is much easier then! I was under the impression that the stallion needed to be nominated to have the foals enrolled at all.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I was under the same impression. I must be thinking about the Breeders Championship Futurity....


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Would he be able to do lounge line and in hand classes? Would those not all be considered futurity classes?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I know most classes are Circuit/NSBA combined. So if you pay extra per class, say you go to a paint show and enter the APHA Yearling Longeline/NSBA, they will have separate points for the same class based on who is registered in NSBA.

Then some shows like the Reichert have an NSBA show where you can enter Color Breed Longeline and those sometimes have a payout. I think they are different from Breeder's Futurities, which I believe are only at NSBA world show.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

dont mean to burst a happiness bubble...But...Did you test your mare to see if she is a Lethal White Overo carrier? Because that stallion definitely carries frame. 

if your mare carries it...You have a 25% chance of a lethal white foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes I have. Mare in n/n frame.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

oh vair oh said:


> I know most classes are Circuit/NSBA combined. So if you pay extra per class, say you go to a paint show and enter the APHA Yearling Longeline/NSBA, they will have separate points for the same class based on who is registered in NSBA.
> 
> Then some shows like the Reichert have an NSBA show where you can enter Color Breed Longeline and those sometimes have a payout. I think they are different from Breeder's Futurities, which I believe are only at NSBA world show.


I do want to try to aim him to the reichert but we will see how that goes! I know I want to make at LEAST some paint or quarter horse shows in Texas. Im kind of half and half on which breed show I want to spend more time on.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> Yes I have. Mare in n/n frame.


good job! youve got all your bases covered. now feed her lots of cookies so she'll paint that baby pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> I do want to try to aim him to the reichert but we will see how that goes! I know I want to make at LEAST some paint or quarter horse shows in Texas. Im kind of half and half on which breed show I want to spend more time on.


Waco has a lot of good Paint shows, so check out the Texas Paint Horse Club. You can download a yearly schedule of paint shows. 

I went to a local APHA show in March, an open show in April, then I went to the APHA Memorial Day Classic ZOR in May, Pinto World in June (they usually don't offer LL until May/June, and they rarely offer IHT unless it's the national level, but you can do halter and SMS until then), and then I went to the APHA shows at the Reichert in September. You could throw in APHA Congress in there if you can make it out that far. 

Then of course APHA world in the fall, but PtHA Congress is much more fun. I would go to PtHA congress, but they don't have IHT. Lily did such a good showing at the Reichert I decided to just retire her.

I don't know much about AQHA shows, but we have a local club - Hunt County Horseman's Association that puts on local AQHA/open shows every month in Sulphur Springs and they are the BEST.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd be able to head to Waco too often. But Dallas and Houston and placed like that I might be able to make fairly often. Of course if its a bigger show like Congress or world I'd be much more likely to be able to haul farther


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, you just warm them up and hit the biggies. I don't usually play for points with the babies because it's just too much showing and they get burnt out. I got like 4 points in open longeline and that's cool because I can just say she has points. Make sure you get your amateur card with all associations the year you're going to show them, that's where you'll win the most!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Do they have to qualify for the world shows? I'm assuming if they do they will not be a huge amount of points to get there


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Nah, weanlings thru 2 year olds don't have to qualify for APHA/PtHA worlds.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Hallelujah lol! That makes it so much easier! We will definitely go to ptha world if nothing else


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful mare and gorgeous stallion, that'll be a stunning foal for sure! ;-)


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you so much Lady! I cant wait for him to be here!!

Baby bump from the back so you can see just how wide she already is!









From the front view.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I calculated it up and miss thang is at exactly 140 days today. She's at four months so that's means we only have seven more to go!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Nova is at 225 days today! Man does the time fly! She's at 7 1/2 months bred!! Only 3 1/2 more til we have a baby! Her teats are already beginning to swell. Not fill but swell. I'm still riding her and plan too until its just completely impossible.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

This is exciting. I hope you get what you want from this breeding.  Your mare is pretty close to mine who is at 232 days right now. I didn't read the entire thread, is this her first foal?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes it is! Very excited about it. I'm hoping he will be decent enough to stay a stud. His sire is top 5 apha world hus. Mom is quite a hus herself but she can only show at local shows because she's jc registered. She has won first or second every hus class she's ever been in.


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

She's beautiful - I will be following this thread


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> Yes it is! Very excited about it. I'm hoping he will be decent enough to stay a stud. His sire is top 5 apha world hus. Mom is quite a hus herself but she can only show at local shows because she's jc registered. She has won first or second every hus class she's ever been in.


I am so excited for you! And also, kudos for starting your thread. I keep holding off because I'm already a nervous wreck and I know starting a thread will not improve my anxiety.  Sometime in the New Year I think I'll probably break down, so I might just live vicariously through you for now. I really hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I just had to have a place to share my pictures because I'm sure people are getting tired of it on Facebook haha! I wasn't gonna make it before the new year but she's already starting to show signs that I was too excited to keep quit but I'm sure I'd be looked at weirdly if I posted about my horses teats on fb xD


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Both mare and stud are gorgeous . I can't wait for the baby .


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys! Sometimes four months seems right around the corner and other times it feels like a lifetime away! I've still been riding my mare and she's starting to get these seriously pretty flying lead changes down which has me thrilled because she's the first horse I've ever been able to teach them too by myself!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, I was starting to get discouraged because I wasn't seeing any changes and then it seems almost all of a sudden between 6 and 7 months she started showing - and 4 months may as well be 4 years for how long this is seeming to take. 

That's awesome with the lead changes! It's so rewarding when they finally get it.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My girl has been showing since about 4 months. Baby was noticeably moving by 5 no lie. She's been moving extremely fast through this pregnancy.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Nova has not got three more months til baby arrives! (I hope!!) she was recently moved to a barn near campus (because I'm a college student) so I can feed her like I want too (my mom doesn't feed her enough!) and so I can be there when baby is!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Nova and I have been meeting barn friends and they took us on the trails yesterday so we decided to brave it ourselves today because we had 70 degree weather!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

No pictures due to it being dark however nova and I were invited to join the barns world champion drill team... So we accepted xD I might have to borrow another horse for a few weeks around the due date but we will see how that goes. She will be in tip top shape for baby day though!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

How exciting! Good luck to you both!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Well... Maiden mare step one down... Worry your owner to death WAAAY ahead of due date.









And her hus credentials.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

276 days!! Getting closer and closer!! 9weeks left until due date!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whoo! Can't wait to see your babeh!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks TU. I'm absolutely sure I'm driving everyone else crazy including myself! Mini Nova has started showing up in my dreams!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Subbing. Gorgeous mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm ready for this baby to get here!! I've been seeing two year olds by its sire selling for 7500$ and I'm sooo ready to have him here! I'm feeling a overo colt myself.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

It's so hard to believe this baby can be here as soon as this weekend!!! Probably have a few more weeks but.,. WEEKS guys!! WEEKS! Still doesn't feel real.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Definitely excited to see this baby!!! Beautiful mare and stunning sire!!! Sending foaling vibes your way&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

316 days today!! Huge change in the udder. It has been about the same for a week or so.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

getting closer!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if she's gonna be able to make it to 340 days


----------



## lovelywhisper (Mar 2, 2014)

She's going to go to 350 now. XD. I'm joking. Hope you have a foal ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see what these two produce!!!!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see!! I'm usually not a paint person, but that stallion is gorgeous!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Im actually not either. In fact... i once said that i would NEVER own a paint... now my heart horse is a paint and this baby is one as well XD of course!!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Ha! I have to say I've said that more than a few times. To be fair, it's ingrained in me! My dad doesn't like paints or Arabians, I'm trying to work past my prejudices


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

It's so funny how a good horse can sway our minds. I never said I'd get anything other than a quarter horse because I hated a lot of white on a horses body (keeping em clean) and I never wanted anything hot. Guess who's heart horses are a paint and a tb? And who's quarter horses are insane mares. Yup!! It's what I get for saying these things LOL


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Haha  I'm going to end up with a herd of Arabians, I just know it. But really, a good horse is a good horse no matter what color/breed. I have two QH and I love them to bits, but my friend also has one, and I wouldn't touch her mare with a 20 foot pole. I think your foal will be gorgeous, I can't wait to see pictuuures! Have you thought about names?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Well if its a filly I'm thinking Stella. If its a colt I'm considering Spartan. Not sure on a registered name yet. Neither parent really has much to play off of. I'm just so worried the foal isn't going to LOOK like a show foal lol!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Just read this entire thread! Love this breeding, that stallion is stunning, as is your mare! Fingers crossed she doesnt go over her due date! lol


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I know your a fan of the tb x paints! I hope she doesn't go over either lol!! 2 weeks to go til due date!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> I know your a fan of the tb x paints! I hope she doesn't go over either lol!! 2 weeks to go til due date!!


Always loved the TB's, dreamed about having one since I was little, the Paints, not so much....but the TBxPaint is an awesome cross! And the cross has grown on me!! Ive met quite a few of these crosses, and the ones Ive met all have an awesome mind, not that there are some that dont of course!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My tb is an angel. Most people refuse to believe she is one. And if they do they assume she's like... 18 or 19 because she is so calm and easy to deal with. I have had people flat out tell me she is too short, calm, etc to be a tb and I needed to tell the people I got her from to demand to know her true breed.... Despite the fact that I HAVE her papers.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> My tb is an angel. Most people refuse to believe she is one. And if they do they assume she's like... 18 or 19 because she is so calm and easy to deal with. I have had people flat out tell me she is too short, calm, etc to be a tb and I needed to tell the people I got her from to demand to know her true breed.... Despite the fact that I HAVE her papers.


Thats crazy! Growing up, majority of the barns I went too, would start you out on either an Arab, or a TB, and they were always the best horses at the barn! I half leased a TB a while back, he was older, but he was as calm as could be, but so super athletic, and versatile it was insane! Thats what I like about the PaintxTB cross, its like a colored Appendix, if you get the color thrown in


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to hate arabians. I wanted a nice stocky QH/Paint to do western riding. I also wanted anything but a bay. Id take a flaxen chestnut but not a bay/brown. Well I ended up with a seal bay arabian mare XD! AND I also ride english (and western)! If I keep this up I'll never get that cutter XD!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm still planning on getting my nrcha horse one of these days xD a red dun one at that lol!! One day soon...


----------



## PaintSplash (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

14 days til the due date!! Hoping to get some pictures tomorrow. She has since lost the tiny bag she had. Looks like someone might go over Dx


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Less than two weeks til she's due guys!!! And look at the barns surprise baby. Didnt even know mare was pregnant.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

How could they not know? Most mares look like blimps XD!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

TexasBlaze said:


> Less than two weeks til she's due guys!!! And look at the barns surprise baby. Didnt even know mare was pregnant.


I think you need to start another thread about this 'surprise' baby!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Mare was in full time work as a drill horse. She didnt look pregnant at all! In fact was ridden the day before she foaled!! She came out of the pasture at feeding time with the baby lol! 

Funny thing is neither of the bred mares are giving their babies up! Nova has 10 days til her due date and Libby is 12 1/2 months over! 

The mare and the filly don't belong to the barn so I'd really rather not do a thread for her and she isn't mine or the barns.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

It's not uncommon for mares in work, especially maiden mares to not look pregnant. There has been a few "surprise" babies born to racing-fit TB fillies/mares at the track that nobody even suspected until they walked in for the morning feed to find a baby with the mare.

Here's one: 2YO Filly Gives Birth at Louisiana Downs | BloodHorse.com


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Only 8 more days til she is officially due!! I'm not sure whether she's gonna make it on her due date but I do know he will be here sooner or later so as long as he is healthy I will be glad!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

A week left til the due date! She is still getting to plod down trails lightly as well. Cannot wait for the baby to get here!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I cant remember if you've said or not, but what are you hoping for as far as gender/color and markings?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I feel like its going to be a bay frame colt. For the most part I just mainly want it to be a colt. Other than that its not super important.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Milk bag is finally growing again! It's been at a standstill for a while and it's finally beginning to peak out from between the back legs! Baby soon?! (In my dreams)


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Any new updates?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't wait for this baby!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

She's one day closer to having the baby than she was yesterday xD other than that she's completely the same LOL. She's still holding out with a tiny bag and her vulva is starting to elongate, but I don't see anything happening by her due date.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I just found out I'm going to be gone on novas duedate!! Of course she doesn't look due any time in the imanent future. So I'm okay with going away


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> I just found out I'm going to be gone on novas duedate!! Of course she doesn't look due any time in the imanent future. So I'm okay with going away


Good way to get her to deliver on her due date LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> I just found out I'm going to be gone on novas duedate!! Of course she doesn't look due any time in the imanent future. So I'm okay with going away


I thought the exact thing! Next thing you know I'm in Corpus Christi on her due date, phone call comes in. The foal had hit the ground and I was 5 hours away!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Shhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Don't tip her off to my plan!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Novas baby daddy had his first baby of the year!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Aka and the second mare at the barn foaled tonight! A big sorrel colt with no spots (mom is a leopard Appaloosa) I will get pictures tomorrow when I go to feed!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I was able to sneak away today with no immediate problems! No baby's so far from my girl and so she has officially gone over her duedate


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy she didn't pop while you were away! Come on horse baby!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

She's getting there!! Should have a baby by the end of April at least I'd say.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

345 days. I think we might be having a baby soon. Udders have been swelling more and more each day.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

She looks like she's about to pop!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

She has until Monday! After that spring break is over!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks close. She's pretty ribby looking so looks like baby is pulling her down in the belly.

Be careful when she's in full lactation, she could end up being a stick figure. She's just got that lean, thin build being a TB.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been worrying about that as well. Luckily we have a huge 40 acre farm with huuuuge green grass she is going to be transitioned back too mid may (moving back to the farm) and she will still be getting fed so hopefully she will keep herself decent. I've been really worrying about keeping her weight up. It's always been a fight without the baby. However she's getting a biiiig pasture all to herself (and mini)


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Mucus plug is gone, milk is white, dripping milk, waxing, relaxed butt muscles, didnt eat all her grain this morning.

We're officially on baby watch people! 

She hasn't v'd down yet but idk if she is going too. She's a maiden so I realize she can skip some signs.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I couldn't have colored a prettier baby if I'd have tried


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

So sweet, congratulations! 

We need more pictures!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I am working on it lol. My phone died before I could get any more


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

you didn't tell us if it was a colt or filly....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool markings Congrats!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

He's a colt!! For once the waitress got my order completely correct with this little guy!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

His name is Phantom.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I started crying when I saw him lol. He's just too perfect for words


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love his crazy little blaze! So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

He is gonna make a nice hunter for sure!! Flashy!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Exciting!! He's SO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

He is adorable!! Congrats on getting what you ordered!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm hoping he makes it through the trials to keeps his manliness. I'd LOVE to keep him a stud. He's already for the bloodlines... Now he's gotta keep his attitude in check, keep the confo, and do some winning


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Love his facial markings! Can't wait to see his progress.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

That blaze is amazing! Congrats on a safe and healthy foaling!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I was soooo worried because tbs are supposed to have a hard time foaling in general and sooo many babies have gotten stuck is year. So glad for a healthy baby and momma.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous boy,congrats!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a good looking boy. You'll have to keep us posted on his progress for sure!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> What a good looking boy. You'll have to keep us posted on his progress for sure!


Yes! I already can't wait for more pictures


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Here ya go guys!!

































STINK FACE


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He's so freaking cute!! I love his face!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks BA. I do too. When I first saw him I only saw the right side of his face. I thought I got a solid bay. Then he turned and looked at me and BAM. I am still in shock over him. I NEVER get flashy horses. I have solids. And my red roan just looks tan haha. People have been asking me to use his pictures to put on Pinterest and use him for stuff and its like... I cannot believe he's mine.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Really cute Face markings & looks like he has a spot on his Barrel too!! Bonus:lol:


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

He does PP! Meaning he's getting tested for frame.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I love how this little guy is filling out!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats....he's perfect!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My nieces cowhorse (my first drill/team penning/rodeo queens horse) had her first foal today! Sorrel filly who is a carbon copy of her momma.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

7 days old and this boy can canter

View My Video


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

That is some SERIOUS cute. I love him with the chicken!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

He was following a momma duck with a line of babies before that


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Someone learned a new trick!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Phantom is two whole weeks old today! He's maturing beautifully and can canter like his breeding says he should be able too. 

Ignore me in this pic. I didn't know I was gonna be in it LOL


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is beautiful!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I brought my kiddo back to our farm since the school semester is over!!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Animal genetics lab has his frame test! Should know something within the next few days! Still hoping he's splash and not frame but who am i kidding? He's pretty textbook frame LOL


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

nO frame. It was fun imagining he was splash while it lasted LOL.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

No frame? Or N/O?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

It capitalized the n for me against my will. He is heterozygous frame.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Baby got back! (And shoulders)


----------

